# Tehnoredactare



## camelia81

Buna ziua,

Cum s-ar traduce in engleza termenul "tehnoredactare".

Multumesc.


----------



## irinet

I would say 'a text editting'.


----------



## farscape

Copy editing cred că termenul adecvat (pregătirea textului fără a-i schimba/afecta conținutul). Edit are printre altele și impact asupra conținutului, ceea ce nu e cazul la tehnoredactare.


Later,
f.


----------



## irinet

Bună, 
Nu am auzit de 'copy editing'  strict pentru tehnoredactarea pe calculator.  Cuvântul în sine înseamnă modificare a unui text prin 'editare' cu ajutorul calculatorului. Modificarea conținutului nu se referă la 'proofreading' și copy-editing? Eu m-aș gândi foarte general,  de aceea mi se pare ca 'text editing' (+proofreading +sub-editing!) ar fi mai potrivit. 
Dar cred că  depinde și de tipul de 'tehnoredactare' ,  dacă e profi sau nu!


----------



## farscape

irinet said:


> Bună,
> Nu am auzit de 'copy editing'  strict pentru tehnoredactarea pe calculator.



Zic şi _io_ în _minea_ mea: dacă nu pe calculator atunci pe ce se face azi orice fel de "redactare" a unui text 



> Cuvântul în sine înseamnă modificare a unui text prin 'editare' cu ajutorul calculatorului



I beg to differ, tehnoredactare e un termen mult mai vechi decât PC-ul 

Redactare - > _tex editing_ care implică şi modificări de conţinut
Tehnoredactare -> _copy editing_ paginaţie, modificări de font, etc. fără modificări de conţinut (în general specific presei, mai mult sau mai puţin tipărite)

f.


----------



## irinet

Bună, 
Normal că 'tehnoredactare' e mult mai vechi. 
Eu îl traduceam 'text editing'  și nu 'copy-editing'.


----------

